# Take that France...



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

haha that was great USA just beat France in freestyle relay. 

USA :usa2:


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

That was an incredible race. When they made that last turn I was almost resigned to coming in 2nd. He made up a huge deficit. France was talking all kinds of trash before the race too. That was great.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

That race was AWESOME!! I never cheer from the couch, but last night I was going NUTS as he started closing in. That's the best swim race I've ever seen! (Not that I've seen alot, but it was still the best.)

-Dave


----------



## addo (Apr 25, 2007)

Forget about the US or France, Sweden set an new national record! :whoo:

LOL, I'm happy for u though!


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Actually 5 of the 8 teams broke the previous world record during the race. Beating the French by 0.08 seconds in a 3+ minute race is just phenomenal. I was jumping up and down like a fool too. What a finish!


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

I know what you all mean. I am no hardcore swimming fan either and I was jumping up in the air yelling. When he came back I had goose bumps. I knew Mike would know the story and reply.  The French said they came to smash the Americans.  After that talk now silver doesn’t look too good.:blabla::second::yield::whip: :first::loco:

That’s the feeling of the Olympics. The opening ceremony was phenomenal.


----------

